
Facebook logs text and call histories for Android users - forgingahead
https://www.wsj.com/articles/facebook-logs-text-call-histories-for-some-android-users-1522072657
======
nathan_long
Non-paywall article on this:
[https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/mar/25/facebook-...](https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/mar/25/facebook-
logs-texts-and-calls-users-find-as-they-delete-accounts-cambridge-analytica)

